# moving to Bristol



## JessB (Feb 25, 2012)

hello! I'm a British-Canadian currently living in Liverpool, but now I'm thinking of relocating to Bristol. I don't know anything about Bristol! I have family in London, so I could go there, except that would mean being in London, and I don't really like it there. There's no coastline for starters; and I've lived in capital cities before and I know what they're like. I've got friends in Glasgow too, but I miss summer. Bristol has summer, right? 

Anyway. I've been here two years and have a good job in Liverpool but it's term-time only, plus I haven't got any friends and the loneliness is destroying me. I want some advice about where to live in Bristol. I'm looking for a house share situation, and since I haven't got a job lined up I figure some place pretty close to town without being super expensive would be nice. Good public transport links would be nice too - I can't drive. What neighbourhoods are nice and friendly? I think I could deal with having no friends if I liked the place I was in.


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2012)

What sort of areas do you like to live in? Bristol probably has it all in one way or another but its hard to recommend if youre not sure what people are looking for.

Are you able to take a little long weekend holiday in Bristol first?

You might want to think a little more about the idea of being happy in a place without friends, friends can make you like the place you live in no matter where you are!


----------



## JessB (Feb 25, 2012)

I like a place that's a little green... with parks nearby, cultural stuff, international food, I like comedy clubs, outdoor stuff; there's no indoor skating rink for miles around here but that isn't a huge thing for me. I'd like to live somewhere prettyish - not super industrial. I don't really need to be close to major supermarkets because I prefer supporting local businesses where possible... I visited my friend in London recently, there's a room opening in her house share but for 500pcm I'd like a living room or a garden or both. 

It would be nice to live nearer my friends but I rely on them too much and need to be more independent. Also my friends who live in the UK are all my uni friends from Canada who have moved here, and all the friends I've made since being here were from other countries, which they have returned to. I am British by birth, I'm determined to make some British friends! But I guess after two years without that happening I should probably look for neighbourhoods that are maybe more diverse than where I live now :/


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 26, 2012)

JessB said:


> Bristol has summer, right?


 
Sort of, though we're close enough to the atlantic that it can be quite rainy at times. It's lovely when it is warm though.




			
				JessB said:
			
		

> there's no indoor skating rink for miles around here but that isn't a huge thing for me.


 
Good job, cos Bristol's just about to lose it's one and only ice rink, which is being turned into yet more student accommodation.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 26, 2012)

hey jess  if you stick around on urban you'll meet friends for sure....all over and bristol


----------



## JessB (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope so, I really can't work out why it's been so hard... Although possibly I should stop standing around Liverpool town centre, weeping and screaming WHY WON'T YOU PEOPLE LOVE ME!!! generally this type of activity gets you mistaken for the world's neediest prostitute, and policemen do not want to be friends.


----------



## JessB (Feb 26, 2012)

Gerry1time said:


> Good job, cos Bristol's just about to lose it's one and only ice rink, which is being turned into yet more student accommodation.



It would be cool if they made it student digs but kept the rink. Students will put up with anything for a cheaper situation


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 26, 2012)

I've lived here 52 years and have no real life friends. 

Oh and Bristol's a hell of a long way from the sea - though I sometimes fancy I catch a whiff down by the cut ...


----------



## Thora (Feb 26, 2012)

Depending on your budget, I reckon the Gloucester Road area would suit you (quite studenty, lots of independent shops, close to city centre, loads of restaurants to choose from, nice park nearby).  Or maybe the St George area (little further out, another lovely park, Bristol-Bath cycle track, less studenty, multicultural, more house for less money).


----------



## Thora (Feb 26, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I've lived here 52 years and have no real life friends.
> 
> Oh and Bristol's much further from the sea than Liverpool ...


However we do have a lovely harbourside and the train to Weston doesn't take long.


----------



## xenon (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, I partly moved here, thinking there was a beach not too far.  Still here though, so it's got something. Southville / Bedminster might be other areas you might want to look at. The latter a bit cheaper and less gentrified. Well, I mean, not been made over with new bars and stuff. They're practically the same area though. 

The city centre and immediate surrounds are all within walking distance, even if you haven't got everything you want in your locale.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 26, 2012)

ice-is-forming said:


> hey jess  if you stick around on urban you'll meet friends for sure....all over and bristol


 
Do this ^^^^^^^^ You won't know what hit you 

in a good way


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2012)

Bristol doesn't have a nice coastline really, it's all river mud and industrial zones, although I suppose Severn Beach has a kind of bleak appeal. To get some reasonable beaches you have to go 25 miles to the south of Western Super Mare.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 26, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Bristol doesn't have a nice coastline really, it's all river mud and industrial zones, although I suppose Severn Beach has a kind of bleak appeal. To get some reasonable beaches you have to go 25 miles to the south of Western Super Mare.


 
Do any british cities have a nice coastline? Plymouth maybe?

Bristol has those wet steps, that's nice in the summer.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Do any british cities have a nice coastline? Plymouth maybe


 
Not really except Norwich, which is further from the sea than Bristol.

Another vote for Southville from me in terms of areas of B'tol to live, also Totterdown which has pretty coloured houses and nice views:


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm moving to Bedminster.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> To get some reasonable beaches you have to go 25 miles to the south of Western Super Mare.


 
This does require the sacrifice of actually having to go to Weston though.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 26, 2012)

stavros said:


> This does require the sacrifice of actually having to go to Weston though.


 
No it doesn't


----------



## Belushi (Feb 26, 2012)

No advice Jess but Bristol is a great town good luck!


----------



## xenon (Feb 26, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'm moving to Bedminster.



Ha, we'll be neighbours.  
Though I've never actually met you TBF.


----------



## Teresah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey I'm also a Canadian moving to Bristol.  (new trend???)  Google seems confused about which neighbourhoods are decent (aside from Clifton).  Can people give a yes or no to these areas?  Horfield, St. George, Bedminster, Brislington, around Arnos Vale, and where exactly does Knowle get bad?  Thanks for any input!  I'm coming down in a couple of weeks to actually look at places, but I'm trying to formulate a plan.


----------



## Geri (Feb 27, 2012)

Teresah said:


> Hey I'm also a Canadian moving to Bristol. (new trend???) Google seems confused about which neighbourhoods are decent (aside from Clifton). Can people give a yes or no to these areas? Horfield, St. George, Bedminster, Brislington, around Arnos Vale, and where exactly does Knowle get bad? Thanks for any input! I'm coming down in a couple of weeks to actually look at places, but I'm trying to formulate a plan.


 
All of those areas are OK. I'm not sure that I would call Knowle bad exactly, although Knowle West does have a certain reputation. My friend lives there and she is quite middle class, although she seems to like it well enough, apart from the fact that it is quite far from the city centre.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 27, 2012)

Teresah said:


> Hey I'm also a Canadian moving to Bristol. (new trend???) Google seems confused about which neighbourhoods are decent (aside from Clifton). Can people give a yes or no to these areas? Horfield, St. George, Bedminster, Brislington, around Arnos Vale, and where exactly does Knowle get bad? Thanks for any input! I'm coming down in a couple of weeks to actually look at places, but I'm trying to formulate a plan.


 
Depends who you are that's why those online neighbourhood rating things are crap. I would hate Clifton.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 28, 2012)

If you dislike pavements covered in dogshit, riots and bohos slumming it avoid Montpelier. Apart from that no one areas is friendlier than the other imo.


----------



## BlackArab (Feb 28, 2012)

And as someone said above, if you want to visit our rink, you'd better get your skates on.........................


----------



## JessB (Feb 28, 2012)

You say the coastline is far like 25 miles is a huge distance, but I'm from CANADA. England fits in my province with room to spare! Besides this week I learned enough environmentalism to feel guilty about wanting to be on the coast :/ 

It's funny how some people are really selling me on Bristol but there's still an undercurrent of not letting me expect too much. Sometimes I meet people in Liverpool who are almost angry at me for leaving Canada, not because they don't want me here but because all they know about Canada is that it's so fabulous.


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 28, 2012)

To be fair, the half hour I spent in Canada was enough to know it's better back here in Bristol.


----------



## Callie (Feb 28, 2012)

Teresah said:


> Hey I'm also a Canadian moving to Bristol. (new trend???) Google seems confused about which neighbourhoods are decent (aside from Clifton). Can people give a yes or no to these areas? Horfield, St. George, Bedminster, Brislington, around Arnos Vale, and where exactly does Knowle get bad? Thanks for any input! I'm coming down in a couple of weeks to actually look at places, but I'm trying to formulate a plan.





JessB said:


> You say the coastline is far like 25 miles is a huge distance, but I'm from CANADA. England fits in my province with room to spare! Besides this week I learned enough environmentalism to feel guilty about wanting to be on the coast :/
> 
> It's funny how some people are really selling me on Bristol but there's still an undercurrent of not letting me expect too much. Sometimes I meet people in Liverpool who are almost angry at me for leaving Canada, not because they don't want me here but because all they know about Canada is that it's so fabulous.


 
Jess meet Teresah, Teresah, Jess


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 1, 2012)

One things's definitely true about Bristol -- it has a great choice of truly excellent pubs. Take advantage say I (posting now from the pub and beer desert that is Swansea  ).

I'm well jealous of anyone lucky enough to be moving to Bristol. Have fun!


----------



## big eejit (Mar 1, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> One things's definitely true about Bristol -- it has a great choice of truly excellent pubs. Take advantage say I (posting now from the pub and beer desert that is Swansea  ).
> 
> I'm well jealous of anyone lucky enough to be moving to Bristol. Have fun!


 
But Bristol's pubs are nowhere near as good as Liverpool's. If pubs is the decisive factor (and I'm guessing not) stay where you are!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> Jess meet Teresah, Teresah, Jess


 
That's it then. They're never going to make any British friends now.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2012)

Bristol is full of munters as well. Proper fucked out their face no idea what day it is munters, which can be a liability sometimes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Bristol is full of munters as well. Proper fucked out their face no idea what day it is munters, which can be a liability sometimes.


 
They are always welcome here though. Poor sods.


----------



## JessB (Mar 2, 2012)

big eejit said:


> But Bristol's pubs are nowhere near as good as Liverpool's. If pubs is the decisive factor (and I'm guessing not) stay where you are!


 
damn, actually it is! I love the Ship n Mitre in Liverpool! Bristol probably won't have that :/ This has thrown me into a crisis of uncertainty.


----------



## JessB (Mar 2, 2012)

I go back and forth on how I feel about Liverpool. I really like the city but I've done all the exploring and doing it again alone has gotten depressing. As long as I'm on an island that fits inside my province I might as well try on as many different cities as I can, so I think regardless of the pros and cons I may as well go to Bristol anyway - if I don't like it, I don't have to stay


----------



## 2hats (Mar 2, 2012)

If I had to pick somewhere else to live I think I'd try Bristol next... Proximity to the coast/west country appeals.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 2, 2012)

big eejit said:


> But Bristol's pubs are nowhere near as good as Liverpool's. If pubs is the decisive factor (and I'm guessing not) stay where you are!


 
Do liverpool pubs have the same great selection of cider as bristol pubs?


----------



## big eejit (Mar 2, 2012)

JessB said:


> damn, actually it is! I love the Ship n Mitre in Liverpool! Bristol probably won't have that :/ This has thrown me into a crisis of uncertainty.


 
Bristol has some good pubs, just not as many great ones as in the centre as Liverpool. Some of Bristol's best pubs are in the immediate suburbs, which is great if you live nearby.



Termite Man said:


> Do liverpool pubs have the same great selection of cider as bristol pubs?


 
No. I don't know of any cities that cater for the cider drinker as well as Bristol. The worst bit about Liverpool pubs (or most pubs outside Bristol) for Mrs Eejit (a massive cider drinker) is their lack of good cider.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2012)

Haven't been to Liverpool for over 20 years  so I can't really judge on the above pubs comparison!


----------



## Riklet (Mar 5, 2012)

JessB said:


> ...regardless of the pros and cons I may as well go to Bristol anyway - if I don't like it, I don't have to stay


 
Yeah, definitely.  Give it a shot, you can always leave if you think it's a rotten place.

...Except you wont, because it's a wicked city to live n explore, one of the best in the UK.


----------



## jusali (Mar 6, 2012)

I love living in Bristol, I've never been able to put my finger on why though?


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 6, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Do any british cities have a nice coastline? Plymouth maybe?


 
Must admit I'm biased because I grew up and spent 20 years of my life there. but I think Plymouth's foreshore is truly beautiful.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 6, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Must admit I'm biased because I grew up and spent 20 years of my life there. but I think Plymouth's foreshore is truly beautiful.


 
It's all the crumbing concrete and rusting metal that does it 

That plus the fading victorian charm.  I spent many a happy day up on the hoe or down by devils point.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2012)

If things go smoothly I will be moving to Bristol at the end of this month


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2012)

Whereabouts did you decide in the end?

ETA: Stupid question - you said Bedminster earlier in the thread.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2012)

bedminster, just by victoria park


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Do any british cities have a nice coastline? Plymouth maybe?
> 
> Bristol has those wet steps, that's nice in the summer.


Swansea does - but as William realises - it ain't great for ale down there,


----------



## marty21 (Apr 7, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> bedminster, just by victoria park


we just to call people from Bedminster, 'bedmies' and it wasn't a compliment


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm about to apply for a job in Bristol, so will be watching this thread with interest.

I've visited the city a few times recently, but never spent that much time there. The thing that strikes me most about it is that there's no obvious centre to it; the middle seems to consist of a load of relatively small areas, many of them very pleasant but none of which feels like the focal point of the place IYSWIM. Some of the areas I've walked around, though, have been really nice. If I get the job no doubt I'll be asking for advice on areas to look at flats, pubs to try out, and so on...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2012)

Where it all started - the castle and the bridge.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CCQQ8gEwAA

Do any cities have just one focal point ?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Do any cities have just one focal point ?


 
Perhaps 'focal point' wasn't quite the right choice of words, but IME there's a place in most cities that feels like 'the centre.' I've not yet found one in Bristol, and people who know it better than me tell me they feel the same. One suggests that de-centring the city was a deliberate policy during the post-war rebuilding. Either way, I don't mean it as a criticism - just an observation.


----------



## Thora (Apr 8, 2012)

I suppose there are two centres - Broadmead/Cabot Circus which is the shopping centre, and "the centre" and harbourside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2012)

I suppose I'd never given it much thought before. "The Centre" is St Augustines Parade - used to be a traffic island with grass and hedges and tramps.

But that was originally open for shipping ...


----------



## Geri (Apr 8, 2012)

I always think of Broadmead as the centre of town, I suppose because that is where we went coming into Bristol as a kid. Pretty much everything was there then as the harbourside was just a big wasteground and Corn Street was still full of banks. If people ask me where the centre is though, I always check what they mean before answering because they could mean St Augustine's Parade.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 8, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I suppose I'd never given it much thought before. "The Centre" is St Augustines Parade - used to be a traffic island with grass and hedges and tramps.
> 
> But that was originally open for shipping ...


 
Indeed. I have a copy of a great picture of St Augustine's Parade in the 1870s - sailing ships right up in the centre of the city.  I've also just found this on Flickr: St Augustine's Parade in 1825 and 2009:







We weren't kind to many of our cities in the twentieth century IMO.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2012)

Having been here about 6 months, I think of the Bear Pit of being the centre. It's even got its own table tennis table now.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> If things go smoothly I will be moving to Bristol at the end of this month


Welcome to bristol dom, sure we'll sort out a welcome curry soon


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck Temite Man and Roadkill, would be great to link up with you down Bristol way* of it all works out for your respective job hunts. We frequently visit.

*Same goes for all/any sociable Bristolians ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> I always think of Broadmead as the centre of town, I suppose because that is where we went coming into Bristol as a kid. Pretty much everything was there then as the harbourside was just a big wasteground and Corn Street was still full of banks. If people ask me where the centre is though, I always check what they mean before answering because they could mean St Augustine's Parade.


 
Yeah, same here...Going "into town" meant the centre/broadmead but mainly referred to the shops in Broadmead.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 17, 2012)

Contracts exchanged today, I'm on my way to bristol (get the keys on 27th move in on 10th May)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Bristol would be my first choice of places to move if i were to ever leave surrey.

Im just a bit scared of unknowns though, so never took the plunge.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2012)

We should have a bristol meetup


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> We should have a bristol meetup


 
Never seemed to work very well in the past - but perhaps that was just me ...


----------



## astral (Apr 19, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> We should have a bristol meetup


 
Offering to organise it?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2012)

astral said:


> Offering to organise it?


 
erm... 

When are the new arrivals arriving and when will they be up for a drink is the question.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2012)

Any chance of something other than drinking as I don't drink recreationally ?
At least pubs aren't full of smoke these days - but they are still noisy ...

Or at least combine it with a bike ride ?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd like a bike ride (to a pub, obv) but not everyone has a bike.

We should pick a pub where we can all sit outdoors in the sunshine.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll ride from Surrey for the day


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 19, 2012)

I had to look surrey up on the map


----------



## astral (Apr 19, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> We should pick a pub where we can all sit outdoors in the sunshine.


 
Surely as the new self nominated social secretary, you're going to make the decision for everyone.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 23, 2012)

>>> Termite Man

Nice one! Enjoy it all ...


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 23, 2012)

getting the keys on Friday


----------



## astral (Apr 23, 2012)

That's really exciting. Whereabouts did you settle on?


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 23, 2012)

bedminster


----------



## Thora (Apr 23, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to dream of living South of the river ...

Propper Bristle.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 25, 2012)

1 day to go


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2012)

Thora said:


> Nevermind.



OI!


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2012)

Mind you,East's Street can be a bit... Special. Decent butchers and green grocers though.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm awake stupidly early today because I'M MOVING TO BRISTOL*





*getting the keys not moving until the 10th


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2012)

Darn. I would offer to help - but my colleague's on leave I think.


----------



## astral (Apr 27, 2012)

hope the move goes well.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 27, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Darn. I would offer to help - but my colleague's on leave I think.


 
I have a dad and brother helping so I should be ok


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2012)

PM yer addy TM! My mother lives opposite Xenon (Across the Banana Bridge) and Bombscare and myself will be popping up regularly to see family and even more if he gets the job! 

Xenon knows all the local pubs too *waves @ Xenon*


----------



## xenon (Apr 28, 2012)

*waves*


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 29, 2012)

I got my first letter in the post yesterday (addressed to 'the legal occupier' ) it looks like my fun with the TV licence people will start straight away


----------



## Termite Man (May 9, 2012)

Moving my stuff down today, just need to do some very last minute packing


----------



## astral (May 9, 2012)

For some reason I thought you'd already moved in.  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Termite Man (May 9, 2012)

astral said:


> For some reason I thought you'd already moved in. Hope it goes well.


got the keys on the 27th but actually moving all my stuff today. Then I'm back in Southampton at the weekend for my nieces christening and brothers wedding.


----------



## fractionMan (May 15, 2012)

so...  bristol meetup?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2012)

perhaps we ought to all meet up somewhere along the railway path ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2012)

Like a flashmug?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 15, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Like a flashmug?


For added spice, we could all strenuously avoid knowing what the others look like.


----------



## Termite Man (May 23, 2012)

I've finally got internet now 

Cycled the bristol - bath cycle path twice now although yesterday I got caught up in crowds going to see the olympic torch and while they were annoying the other cyclists were worse, if I hadn't been covering my brakes I'd have had a few head on collisions with people moving into my path to overtake walkers instead of slowing down and passing when there isn't someone coming the other way. I get why motorists hate cyclists now (normally I avoid cycle paths )


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> Cycled the bristol - bath cycle path twice now


 
Yesterday was fairly unique, but you have to work around others on there. I have evolved a set of rules for myself over 25 years - no collision yet ...
But there are no actual rules - though thankfully most people stick to the "drive on the left" convention.

"Clay Bottom" is possibly the hairiest bit :-



I have a special collection for that bit which is a diversion made in the late '80s to fit around new houses.


----------



## Termite Man (May 23, 2012)

yesterday was horrible on there, I can put up with people walking but the twats overtaking into my path were fucking idiots, and it was everyone doing it.

The stupid woman walking in the cycle path not looking where she was going when there was a full empty pavement to walk on in bath annoyed me as well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2012)

It's a shared path, not a cycle-only path.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's a shared path, not a cycle-only path.


Hear ! hear !

I delight in seeing the frustration on the roadies' faces when they get "stuck" behind small children and I'll block their dangerous passes if need be.

Stopping and starting burns off just as many if not more calories.


----------



## Termite Man (May 23, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's a shared path, not a cycle-only path.


I know that, it's the cyclists that were pissing me off


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 23, 2012)

I wasn't having a go, merely recording for posterity a true and inalienable fact!

Too many cyclists treat it like an expressway, and make it much less enjoyable - and much less safe - for other cyclists, pedestrians and buggy-pushers. That said, there's plenty of discourteous walkers too.

Life all round would be made easier by (i) more cyclists audibly indicating their presence when approaching pedestrians at speed from behind (whether verbally or with a bell etc), and (ii) more pedestrians checking behind themselves before walking across the path to an exit instead of just executing the Deadly Sudden Direction Change manoeuvre.


----------



## Termite Man (May 23, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> I wasn't having a go, merely recording for posterity a true and inalienable fact!
> 
> Too many cyclists treat it like an expressway, and make it much less enjoyable - and much less safe - for other cyclists, pedestrians and buggy-pushers. That said, there's plenty of discourteous walkers too.
> 
> Life all round would be made easier by (i) more cyclists audibly indicating their presence when approaching pedestrians at speed from behind (whether verbally or with a bell etc), and (ii) more pedestrians checking behind themselves before walking across the path to an exit instead of just executing the Deadly Sudden Direction Change manoeuvre.


 
I don't have a bell and if I did I wouldn't use it, I prefer to have my brakes covered for sudden stops in case of the sudden direction changes and even then I normally overtake at a stupidly low speed but it probably still seems fast to the peds.


----------



## fractionMan (May 23, 2012)

Bell is super important on the towpath and I imagine it's the same for that cyclepath, given how many pedestrians there are.


----------



## fractionMan (May 28, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> perhaps we ought to all meet up somewhere along the railway path ?


 


check yer inbox.


----------



## keybored (Jun 1, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Bell is super important on the towpath and I imagine it's the same for that cyclepath, given how many pedestrians there are.


 
I'd feel rude using a bell. My freehub is pretty loud so I can just coast to alert walkers (or if that fails I "accidentally" lock my back wheel for a split-second). This somehow seems less contrived than sounding a bell, almost as if I've given them a chance to notice there is a bike behind them without them having to be minded deliberately.

Yes, skidding is the equivalent of coughing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

But a skid sound is something I would wager stimulates a different response than a bell, which has a clear function and meaning. On hearing a bell I would instinctively ensure I am tucked in to the side leaving plenty of passing space, whereas on hearing a skid I am more likely to snap my head back to see what had happened - on a busy path like the BBRP that can be frustrating and sometimes dangerous.

/H&SGM


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd rather slow down, say excuse me and pass safely than use a bell, like keyboard said, they seem rude (especially the way I have heard people using them)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'd rather slow down, say excuse me and pass safely than use a bell


 
Fair enough, that works for me as a pedestrian - just nothing that can be mistaken for anything out of the ordinary!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I'd rather slow down, say excuse me and pass safely than use a bell, like keyboard said, they seem rude (especially the way I have heard people using them)


I had a teeny incident in the park this evening when I simply followed another cyclist (slowly) through a gap without ringing my bell.

The Bejingese dog actually moved *towards* my wheel. There was no actual danger of me slicing it up, but I detected a certain vibe from the owner. I rode off (helmetless) assuming there would have been thoughts of "middle aged men in Lycra" - not that I wear any ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> .. Bejingese dog ..



POLITICAL CORRECTNESS GONE MAD


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a country girl at heart, but if I had to live in a city/large urban conurbation anywhere in the UK (besides London, which is where I live now, and if I won the lottery I would not stay here), Bristol would rank fairly high on my list. Probably helps that my brother and his wife live in Bristol and I have met a few urbanites from around those parts, so it would not be like going somewhere where I didn't know anyone - as I'm quite shy that would definitely be a bonus.


----------

